
Bank of America: No More Free Checking for Customers with Low Balances - thisisit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bankofamerica-no-more-free-checking-for-customers-with-low-balances-1516625715?mod=ITP_businessandfinance_0&tesla=y
======
eesmith
Re-institute postal banking. Now.
[http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/history/2014...](http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/history/2014/08/postal_banking_already_worked_in_the_usa_and_it_will_work_again.html)

